# Ollie tries lure coursing and a little brag!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

On Saturday we headed down to Ocean Beach for a lure coursing fun run event. Some of you may remember that I've been dealing with leash reactivity with Ollie and was very nervous about attending a crowded dog event with him especially since 'aggressive' dogs would be asked to leave. Ollie's not aggressive but he sure looks and sounds like it when he's in reactive mode. 

But I came prepared with cooked chicken and beef(screw dog treats we need the good stuff), we had a couple hiccups when we first got there but mostly just with trying to focus and whining at dogs. I was able to get him settled and we enjoyed the rest of the day incident free, in fact he was completely relaxed! Occasionally he'd try to focus too much on a nearby dog but a quick redirection did the trick. Even when we were queuing our turn we were packed close with other dogs AND a dog park behind us with dogs barking at the fence and no reaction out of Ollie. I'm so proud and happy with my boy!

Now onto the video... It's not the best, I didn't get a ton of footage and from what I did he was already tired and almost done but he had a lot of fun and defintiely something I want to try again hopefully. There is some concern for his hips right now, he'll be getting prelims in a couple weeks *crosses fingers* everything turns out ok. Also he's an odd duck in that he rarely shows excitement right before these types of things with herding and now this... He paid no mind to the lures before we had our turn(and we were sitting right by the fence) but as soon as it was his turn and the lures took off BAM he 'turned on' and was off. Before his go I was sure he wouldn't do it!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Ollie's always on the go.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Ollie's always on the go.


lol yes he is a busy pup... One reason I got such an active breed.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

A few pics


Untitled (2013-08-25 11:55:27) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-08-25 11:56:31) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-08-25 11:58:53) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-08-24 08:15:42) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Obligatory worn out pup shot 

Untitled (2013-08-24 10:33:06) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9602522536/
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9602524018/


Wow I love this shot!! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Shade said:


> Wow I love this shot!! :wub:


Thank you! Close ups seem to be his thing


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

He looks like he had a blast! So what is Lure coursing? Just to see how fast they can run?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

erfunhouse said:


> He looks like he had a blast! So what is Lure coursing? Just to see how fast they can run?


Thanks he did! Bummed that I didn't get video from his first run where he ran the full course, hubby was working the camera but he's not familiar with it and only captured a couple quick runs when he was almost done.

And no it's chasing a lure, it's a sport that was originally meant for sight hounds and I think the higher up competitions may still only allow them? Someone correct me if I'm Wong!

Video explaining it better then I can lol
Lure-Coursing Explained? - YouTube


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

The rest of the pics I managed to snag that day of the event if anyone is interested. 

https://www.facebook.com/carrie.wri...25471626000.1073741854.100003656513087&type=3


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ollie is beautiful  

We are going to try luring in October with Nita, as much as she loves her flirt pole and running, I think she will enjoy it


----------



## UmBillyCord (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like Ollie had a blast!

I used to run my two GSD's at that park everyday. OB is a very dog friendly place to live. 

I will keep an eye out for one of these events after my new pup is old enough.


----------

